# School's out!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

At least for me, today was the last day. June 2 is my high school graduation. 

Congrats to any other students on this forum here for the end of the school/college year, especially those graduating! :trp: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## daspianist (May 13, 2011)

This popped to my mind after seeing your message... congrats 

Plans for after graduation?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations, what are your plans?

Personally Im in my final exam period, ill be finished with school in exactly one month!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know where that froggish character comes from, but ok :lol:

I'm going to University of Maryland (College Park) in the Fall to study for a Bachelors of Music in Flute Performance. As to the summer time, no musical plans, except to go to a one day flute masterclass as an auditor. Otherwise, a good break.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

All my friends are graduating!! :*( I'm the only one who had to stay in college an extra semester (because of my double major)


----------



## daspianist (May 13, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't know where that froggish character comes from, but ok :lol:
> 
> I'm going to University of Maryland (College Park) in the Fall to study for a Bachelors of Music in Flute Performance. As to the summer time, no musical plans, except to go to a one day flute masterclass as an auditor. Otherwise, a good break.


Congrats 

There is an origin to the frog "Feels good man" character...only if you are interested shall I post.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> All my friends are graduating!! :*( I'm the only one who had to stay in college an extra semester (because of my double major)


I know how you feel, sort of. Most of my music friends just graduated, but I'm only halfway done. I befriended too many people who were two years ahead of me. I'm a double major, too (sociology). What's your other major?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Graduating June 4, here, but we still have one final "senior project" presentation on May 31. That's my official last day, but seniors do get a long weekend this weekend, while the underclassmen don't. I'm graduating as my school's salutatorian this year, so I get to make a speech to introduce the valedictorians. I hope to go to U.C. Berkeley on an NROTC scholarship to get a BS in Physics, to become a pilot in the Navy. Music is just a (wonderful) hobby for me, not a career.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> I know how you feel, sort of. Most of my music friends just graduated, but I'm only halfway done. I befriended too many people who were two years ahead of me. I'm a double major, too (sociology). What's your other major?


My second major is in business, I just got hired in a really good firm actually. What do you play?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> My second major is in business, I just got hired in a really good firm actually. What do you play?


Congrats! Piano is my first instrument, but clarinet has sort of become my primary instrument, as I play it in a bunch of ensembles. I take lessons on both and this fall I start accompanying voice students on piano to help pay for my lessons. You're a pianist, right?


----------



## daspianist (May 13, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> My second major is in business, I just got hired in a really good firm actually. What do you play?


Congrats  Which field will you be going into?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Congrats! Piano is my first instrument, but clarinet has sort of become my primary instrument, as I play it in a bunch of ensembles. I take lessons on both and this fall I start accompanying voice students on piano to help pay for my lessons. You're a pianist, right?


Yes, I am. In fact, I'll be having my graduation recital this October. A scary thought, considering how busy my summer is going to be...



daspianist said:


> Congrats  Which field will you be going into?


Thanks!  I will be working with a firm that specializes in audits and tax preparation.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats everyone! 

As a teacher I'm real proud to see my students graduate. We finish early though, that was early May. Now I am enjoying the summer.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

haydnfan said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> As a teacher I'm real proud to see my students graduate. We finish early though, that was early May. Now I am enjoying the summer.


Congradulations to YOU. Its all your hard work that makes you proud of your students......My youngest daughter starts High School in Sept....again thanks for all the support and love you showed your students......


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This all got me thinking about musical selections appropriate to a graduation ceremony.

- Brahms' Academic Festival Overture
- Meyerbeer's Coronation March from "Le Prophete"
- Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance March No. 1

Any other suggestions??


----------



## daspianist (May 13, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> This all got me thinking about musical selections appropriate to a graduation ceremony.
> 
> - Brahms' Academic Festival Overture
> - Meyerbeer's Coronation March from "Le Prophete"
> ...


For idealistic young minds heading into the real world:

- Prokofiev: Symphony no. 5 3rd movement
- Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
- Bruckner: Symphony no. 9 2nd movement


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

:'(

I was supposed to finish my degree this summer, but I won't finish it until at least 2013 because of illness. All my medieval English buddies are leaving me now! I'm desperate to get back to uni!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I had the last exam of the term today  I don't know how I did, I was kind of tired and just wanted to get it over with.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> This all got me thinking about musical selections appropriate to a graduation ceremony.
> 
> - Brahms' Academic Festival Overture
> - Meyerbeer's Coronation March from "Le Prophete"
> ...


I graduated college to Rimsky-Korsakov's Procession of the Nobles (from his opera-ballet Mlada).


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

daspianist said:


> For idealistic young minds heading into the real world:
> 
> - Prokofiev: Symphony no. 5 3rd movement
> - Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
> - Bruckner: Symphony no. 9 2nd movement


Not quite what I had in mind - but I would add two works to that "graduation concert":

Pierre Mercure's "Cantate pour une joie", to open
Charles Ives' "The Unanswered Question" to close.

I couldn't find an on-line performance of the Mercure work, and it is not a well-known piece outside of Canada, but I do own a "bootleg" recording from a CBC broadcast in the late 1980's. The Canadian Music Centre has some archival information on it, though...

As for the Ives piece, it is well-known and oft-recorded.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

SuperTonic said:


> I graduated college to Rimsky-Korsakov's Procession of the Nobles (from his opera-ballet Mlada).


If you also add Wagner's Festmarch from "Tannhauser", that makes a pretty good set of works to get capped to! Thanks for that one.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It's June 2 now!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's June 2 now!


Happy graduation!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Not quite what I had in mind - but I would add two works to that "graduation concert":
> 
> Pierre Mercure's "Cantate pour une joie", to open
> Charles Ives' "The Unanswered Question" to close.
> ...


Here is the concert - on my blog post for this week:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/206-internet-graduation-concert.html

Hope you enjoy


----------

